# BMW 520d SE Engine Bay detail



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Here we have a BMW 520d SE engine in serious need of a clean after clocking up 105,000 miles. As per usual I started by taking some before photo's (of course) then covered up all necessary areas with foil. The whole bay was then rinsed lightly with a hose and Bilt Hamber Surfex HD was liberally applied to all areas and worked in with an Envy detail brush. The engine was rinsed off once again and dried with towels and my new pet dryer.

To finish the engine off I applied 303 Aerospace Protectant to all plastics and Meguiar's Ultimate Paste Wax to all paintwork (strut towers etc).

Here are some befores.











And the afters.











Any comments or criticism welcome as usual 

Matt


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Which areas did you cover?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job ! Need to do mine as well . This weekend I guess .


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice job done there


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Adrian1759 said:


> Which areas did you cover?


Just the electrical bits such as sensors and battery terminals.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Don t forget the alternator also mate .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

sprocketser said:


> Don t forget the alternator also mate .


Was covered also


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

matt_83 said:


> Was covered also


Just made sure it was buddy !


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

I bought some 303 Aerospace Protectant, looking forward to using it.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

peterboy said:


> I bought some 303 Aerospace Protectant, looking forward to using it.


What is this stuff please? Where do you get it?

Can you picture the brushes used?


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job...nothing like a clean engine bay! :thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

fantastic effort and result


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Cracking job:thumb:


----------

